# ever been stuck like this?



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

This is a good example of being stuck, it looks like its actually in a lake huh?
Not quite sure how this ended up.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Nope, and don't want to!!!!!  

chad1


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Wait for the spring thaw. LOL.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

if it is possible that your sled may end up in the water, shut it down immediately. if his skis go through then it is all over for him.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I had something similar happen in a Cedar swamp. Sled came out covered with black ooze. Luckily the front end never went down.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

this guy seems way too happy for the situation huh?


----------



## smallies and bucks (Sep 17, 2002)

That guy should be thankful he did not go through the ice. Last year a friend of mine was in the western upper on a lake riding in front of us at night and disappeared we shut or engines of and could hear him yelling for help crawled up to where his machine went in the water and pulled him out. He had to pay for a diver to go in and recover his sled for him it was pretty costly. Not to mention almost costing him his life . Ride with awareness on lakes
and be safe.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by POLARBEAR _
> *if it is possible that your sled may end up in the water, shut it down immediately. if his skis go through then it is all over for him. *


NEGATIVE.

If you think you're going to hit open water, HAMMER DOWN!!! Get on the throttle and get on it hard, a snowmobile can go at least 2 miles across open water, IF the throttle is hammered and you lean back to keep the belly pan up. I don't recommend trying this yourself, but we take them across otsego lake in the summer time. As soon as you let off the throttle they start floating, like a boat anchor.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

so you understand. if your engine is going under water your machine has stopped forward progress so i would reccomend shutting it down. 

what you are reffering to is completely diffrent and you should"hammerdown"

look at the pic again. i myself could not ride that sled out of that hole. neither could you. the rider in the pic should shut his machine down before the front end goes under.


----------

